# Custom Display Viv (60x50x100cm) Mini Journal



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks to chrism a very nice bloke, i collected this viv off him yesterday. As you can see it's looking a bit bare at the moment, i took this pic last night after giving the viv a little clean and removed a massive brom that was dying.

Still undecided what i'm gonna keep in here, any tips ideas or plant suggestions very much welcome please.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd put some nice pums in there, but then I'm a pum addict. Alternatively, clown tree frogs, or any nice tree frog that you are confident you can keep and like. Pums would obviously be better though. :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

That will look amazing once you get some ficus on that back wall 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd go for marcgravia rather than ficus. Not because ficus would look bad, far from it, but purely because I'm fed up of ficus growing inches deep and going brown on the inside so that when I prune it it looks dead. :lol2:


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'd put some nice pums in there, but then I'm a pum addict. Alternatively, clown tree frogs, or any nice tree frog that you are confident you can keep and like. Pums would obviously be better though. :lol2:


Aren't pums really expensive though? i was thinking of something a little cheaper like a group of leucs or auratus, or as suggested by someone else mantellas and phelsuma.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

creg said:


> Aren't pums really expensive though? i was thinking of something a little cheaper like a group of leucs or auratus, or as suggested by someone else mantellas and phelsuma.


Not if you buy them from the right person they're not.

Ade


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

You need something that will use the huge hight 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thread cleaned : victory:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

creg said:


> Aren't pums really expensive though?QUOTE]
> 
> Ade is spot on.
> They are not that much dearer and the right ones will make it all the more worth while.
> ...


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> creg said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't pums really expensive though?QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Would puns use the 100cm hight? I have mine in a 60cm high and never bother .., 
A nice big group of recticulatus would look ace in there mine use all the space available and I would imagine you could get a nice group of 8 in that viv


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

My pum vivs are 70 tall Dane and they use every inch, or mm if you prefer lol.
My Basti viv is 100cm tall and they go all the way.
Remember that in the wild they go up into the tree tops.


Mike


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

my theory has always been that frogs in the wild may live on the floor, but the terrain of the jungle floor isnt exactly flat is it, you can imagine the truely floor dwellers still wandering their way up an incline or root


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Bastimentos are stunning, what sort of price would I be looking at from a private breeder?

Can you keep pums in groups or sexed pairs?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> My pum vivs are 70 tall Dane and they use every inch, or mm if you prefer lol.
> My Basti viv is 100cm tall and they go all the way.
> Remember that in the wild they go up into the tree tops.
> 
> ...


I don't have basties so can't comment, I have 1 pair that use a little more hight then the others maybe it's different for each frog 
Mine are like me not very adventurous ha ha 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the boldest Pums I have seen are Ade's Bri Bri. Absolutely stunning frogs and not nearly as pricey as other morphs and grow to a nice size.
The other thing you could consider is a big group of vents. They would use every inch and do very well in large groups.

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

With pums the hight they use depends on the locality you're keeping, and also how the viv is designed.

My bribri for example, although stupidly bold they're seriously terrestrial, the male been the exception as he likes to sit higher up in the viv. The females prefer to mooch around on the floor looking for food. Where my San Cristobals are quite often right at the top of their 60cm tall viv, mooching around in broms and other epiphytic plants. There's the thing, if you want them to behave in an arboreal manner you just need lots of plants up high, not just broms, along with plenty of horizontal or near horizontal surfaces. There's even a chirita growing on the wood in my San Cristobal viv, seeded itself up there.

If you want info about bastis, Mike or Stu keep them. They are however a more expensive pum to be sure, and not as easy to keep or rear either. The cheaper pums are cheaper for a reason, that been they are easier to keep and rear the young, meaning more survive to maturity. The higher the price, the harder they are to rear usually as the keeper has spent more time and effort getting the offspring to maturity, and there are far fewer of them around. With the exception of the less common pums like black jeans where it's just a case of not many people have them over here yet.

Ade


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Well the boldest Pums I have seen are Ade's Bri Bri. Absolutely stunning frogs and not nearly as pricey as other morphs and grow to a nice size.
> The other thing you could consider is a big group of vents. They would use every inch and do very well in large groups.
> 
> Adam


I'll have a look into vents cheers. The only time I've seen pumilo for sale is on dartfrogs website and the cheapest were bastimentos, I just assumed these were the cheapest morph at over £100 each. Good to hear you can find cheaper and easier to keep morphs.



Wolfenrook said:


> With pums the hight they use depends on the locality you're keeping, and also how the viv is designed.
> 
> My bribri for example, although stupidly bold they're seriously terrestrial, the male been the exception as he likes to sit higher up in the viv. The females prefer to mooch around on the floor looking for food. Where my San Cristobals are quite often right at the top of their 60cm tall viv, mooching around in broms and othas epiphytic plants. There's the thing, if you want them to behave in an arboreal manner you just need lots of plants up high, not just broms, along with plenty of horizontal or near horizontal surfaces. There's even a chirita growing on the wood in my San Cristobal viv, seeded itself up there.
> 
> ...


Cheers for all the info Are, if Bastis are harder to keep I'll look into something a little easier and cheaper as my current experience is only tinc bakhius and a pair of azureus. Will definitely look into bribris and San cristobals. My plan is to plant very heavily too so hopefully whatever I end up getting will use the height :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

creg said:


> I'll have a look into vents cheers. The only time I've seen pumilo for sale is on dartfrogs website and the cheapest were bastimentos, I just assumed these were the cheapest morph at over £100 each. Good to hear you can find cheaper and easier to keep morphs.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers for all the info Are, if Bastis are harder to keep I'll look into something a little easier and cheaper as my current experience is only tinc bakhius and a pair of azureus. Will definitely look into bribris and San cristobals. My plan is to plant very heavily too so hopefully whatever I end up getting will use the height :2thumb:


i love my vents there amazing and would defo use the hight


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> i love my vents there amazing and would defo use the hight


Cool looks like vents is my top choice at the moment then. A trip to dartfrog for some plants soon hopefully then probably a few months before I can afford a group of vents. At least that will give the plants time to grow in.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Misting system and extra light hooked up


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

fixed leak, bought this gold label stuff as advised :2thumb:



















Not much change










painted sides black to hide silicone


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you settled on what's going in it yet?


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> Have you settled on what's going in it yet?


Hi ronny, no still very much undecided :lol2: tree frogs or darts most likely but maybe an amazon tree boa instead. Can't afford any livestock for a couple of months anyway, at least it gives time for all the plants to grow in nicely. Would love a green tree python but don't think i can bring myself to pay £400 for one.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

creg said:


> Hi ronny, no still very much undecided :lol2: tree frogs or darts most likely but maybe an amazon tree boa instead. Can't afford any livestock for a couple of months anyway, at least it gives time for all the plants to grow in nicely.


ATB would be nice, I've got a bit of a fondness for them myself. You've certainly got the height but a few of those airplants might not do well :lol2:.

I do think pums or vents as Ade and Adam have suggested would be stunning but I wouldn't discount the humble leuc- they climb like it's going out of fashion (well mine do anyway), you could get a nice group in there and they'll certainly stand out in there.

Yeah, the plants will have grown in nicely and your springs and woods should have exploded by the time anything goes in.


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

ronnyjodes said:


> ATB would be nice, I've got a bit of a fondness for them myself. You've certainly got the height but a few of those airplants might not do well :lol2:.
> 
> I do think pums or vents as Ade and Adam have suggested would be stunning but I wouldn't discount the humble leuc- they climb like it's going out of fashion (well mine do anyway), you could get a nice group in there and they'll certainly stand out in there.
> 
> Yeah, the plants will have grown in nicely and your springs and woods should have exploded by the time anything goes in.


It's gonna be a tough decision, not really thought too much about it but as it gets closer to me affording something i'm sure it will do my head in. Would like something that can always be seen and make a good display so darts or an amazon tree boa would be perfect.

The woodlice and springtail population is already huge, everything in the viv is crawling with them, i think there are many other types of invert in there too as i remember chris saying he liked to use all sorts to make it as natural as possible. Even saw a few tiny snails in there which i think might be aquatic, wasn't sure if i should take them out. I'm hoping since i took out a gigantic brom that was blocking most of the light that the moss and climbing plants will cover everything faster too. Still might add another led strip to aid plant growth.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'm going to start with this (don't pull it)

Cane Toads, bought and up for sale within a week. 
Tokay Gecko, bought and up for sale within 2months. 
Several offers to swap animals for any other, several setups bought and sold soon after. How is that azzie getting on ? 

you seem to buy alot of stuff on a whim or what you fancy for the time being fella. There are a ton of people who are here who will offer you advice and be able to help you, but please, stop this turnover of critters. It's your money you can do with it what you please and i cant stop you from going out and buying another frog, only for it to pop up for a trade for a chameleon 35hrs later. I hope you can see where i am coming from with this post, i'm not trying to be mean, I'm just looking out for the frogs (and other critters) you cycle through. like i said, you've been on here before, so you know you get great advice. hope this time you're in it for the long haul

Joe


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Cane toads, sold after 2 months to someone who already had 4 of them and very experienced.

Tokay gecko, sold after 3 months

I also still have green anoles which i bought in summer 2012, i still have my azuerus from last september, i still have my butter motely corn snake from early 2013.

I already went over this with that plasma guy, as long as they are looked after while in my care how is it anyone's buisness what i do with my reptiles.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

creg said:


> Cane toads, sold after 2 months to someone who already had 4 of them and very experienced.


candy coat it all you want mate, you had them up for sale shorter than 2months, your posts are dated

you see, you might not think its anyone business what you do with them, but i'm looking out for the frogs here mate, i want to make sure you look after them and don't treat them as something pretty to look at, and then offer round to trade like a chunk of meat. you missed the point of my post, it must've struck a nerve

My point is, i hope that this time when you pick the species of frog you put into this viv, you'll want to keep hold of them for more than a couple of months, you've got to admit how it looks mate ? surely. These animals do require alot of time and patience, but the rewards are great


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatever dude i have nothing more to say about it, nor shall i bother posting in here again. Good day to you.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Joe some people do this but this is not the place to discuss if the guy will or will not keep this set up and frogs, any breeder worth there salt will see if there is anything wrong or if intentions are not genuine as long as he ain't buying your frogs relax a little fella. The frog section on here is the friendlyist about  we have had loads of negative energy recently
I know u mean well mate but try let it slide dude 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i've sent you a pm, i hope you read it fella. I'm not saying you don't look after your animals. im sure i'm not the only one who had a pet as a kid co's it looked cool and then my parents ended looking after it for me. We had a guy on here recently (who builds awesome setups btw, his leuc viv is ace), he had some auratus, and they were being really shy and hiding away from him. He got a bit down by it and put them up for sale or swap, i asked him why he was selling them and soon enough we had a fair few people who'd kept them offering their hand to try and help him with his problem. In the end he changed a few things in the tank and now he's enjoying them and they are less shy. 

I'm trying to help mate, when i got my leucs, they hid away and i felt terrible like i'd made a bad decision or they were ill or my setup was wrong. Personally i didnt think of getting rid of them, i just gave them time and added a few more plants to help them feel less exposed and i can see them from here out and about climbing all over. 

Sorry if you thought i was being harsh, but i was trying to get to the route of why you seem to have a pattern of getting a pet and then wanting rid of it soon after (a couple of months is still a short time man). I'm not the only person who has seen it or pointed it out to you I'm sure. what you do is up to you, i just worry about the froggies mate

Joe


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that viv would be great for your anoles, if you can provide high uvb through the mesh and a high enough basking spot, that would be my top suggestion. If you have them for the mega long time of 1 and a half years, you should see some behavior changes in that size viv. 
You can add to your group relatively cheaply, so you don't have to wait.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

If I had this viv I would get a nice big group of reticulata 


Thanks 
Dane


----------

